
A bare bones neural network in Python to teach backpropagation (2015) - williamtrask
http://iamtrask.github.io/2015/07/12/basic-python-network
======
brudgers
Good discussion not long ago,
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15498341](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=15498341)

~~~
nurettin
There are no arguments. Best discussion ever.

